# incanto



## Minerva (8 Maggio 2008)

*Francesco Albani: Adone condotto da Cupido a Venere*
*Giovanni Baglioni: L’amore celestiale conquista l’amore terreno*
*James Barry: Giove e Giunone sul monte Ida*
*Pompeo Batoni: Diana e Cupido*
*Emile Bernard: Madeleine nel Bosco d’Amore*
*Jean Beraud: l’Attesa*
*Gianlorenzo Bernini: Baccanale*
*Gianlorenzo Bernini: Il Ratto di Proserpina*
*Eugène Buland: Matrimonio Innocente*
*Bryson Burroughs: Venere e Adone*
*Alexandré Cabanel: La Nascita di Venere*
*Alexandré Cabanel: La morte di Francesca da Rimini e Paolo Malatesta*
*Guido Cagnacci: la Morte di Cleopatra*
*Paul Cornoyer: Early Spring in Central Park*
*Piero di Cosimo: Venere e Marte*
*Jean Cousin; Eva Prima Pandora*


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Maggio 2008)

bellissimi!!


----------



## Mari' (9 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> bellissimi!!


Si son belli, ma Femmina dove e' finita oggi?


----------



## Old Airforever (9 Maggio 2008)

1


----------



## tatitati (10 Maggio 2008)

è un gioco?
hai fumato?
hai bocciato?
non hai trombato?
macuccio ti prego parlamiiiiiiiiiii!!!


----------



## Old Addos (10 Maggio 2008)

*Senza titolo*

Io amo Gauguin ; lo scoprii per caso tanti anni fa grazie ad uno sceneggiato , in cui si raccontava la sua vita di bancario , che ad un certo punto mollò tutto ed andò a Tahiti ; a mio avviso , un grandissimo.


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Maggio 2008)

vendo il quadro di Cabanel, dimensioni originali , incorniciato.

non è su carata ma su tela la riproduzione .assolutamente fedele.

chi fosse interessato mi mandasse un segnale.

ps. è la nascita di Venere,


----------



## Iago (11 Maggio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> *Francesco Albani: Adone condotto da Cupido a Venere*
> *Giovanni Baglioni: L’amore celestiale conquista l’amore terreno*
> *James Barry: Giove e Giunone sul monte Ida*
> *Pompeo Batoni: Diana e Cupido*
> ...



scusa, ma Teresaladonnapiùbelladelmondo, è tua parente?


----------

